# Frostbite #1



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, I can say that no one was hurt, nothing got broken and we had a good time. We didn't blow any tacks. Beer was consumed and laughs were had.

The race committee chose the one course that I'd prayed to stay away from. I had to sail up into the Rhode river where the breeze was just awful. Lulls, and shifts galore. It took me forever to get into and out of the Rhode.

I met Jeff as we passed on the course.


----------

